# Digital Cameras.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, I also have an iterest in digital cameras. Just wondering what everyone else has? I have a FujiFinepix 4800Z. A really good camera as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a Nikon Coolpix 775, as do a lot of folk here. I bought for its size, easy to hold. Pictures are sound. Only problem is me. Being a trial & error person, the instruction book hardly has a crease in it. This perhaps accounts for me still not being familiar with which setting does what


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a Nikon Coolpix 5700, it is so good that I have now sold all of my other Nikon cameras and gone all digital.

What is good about digital cameras is that I take my 5700 out most places, where with my old 35mm Nikon gear I would leave it a home as it weighed a ton.

This little 5700 has the equivalent zoom lens as a 35-280mm on 35mm, and that is just the optical 8x. I don't ever bother with digital zoom.

What is great is this high spec 5Megapixels, zoom, built in flash, viewfinder and screen, is the size and weight as my old nikon flashgun, a SB24.

Anyone want any full size pics to see the quality, let me know and will email some, in fine mode which I use most of the time the file size is about 1.5MB.

Andy Mac


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

I have an old Sony Mavica FD75 which is a real chore to try and get half decent pictures of watches with.

The quality is just not there.

I am thinking of buying a new camera but always seem to end up getting another watch!









My son is going to loan me his new Fuji so I can have a go at that.

I have seen excellent results with the Nikon Coolpix 3100 and its not too complex so may end up buying one of these.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sony DSC 717 Zeiss lens really superb.

Olympus C40 4Mp (got to go to offset the purchase of the Sony!!! )

Roger


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

Fuji Finepix 2800, 6 x optical zoom and a doddle to use.

Peter.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Don't talk to me about digital cameras, I managed to erase all of todays pictures!! Wish I had taken the "proper camera" and that could not have happened.

MIKE...


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Same as Roger..

Sony 717..

FANTASTIC !!!!

If only i could get a digital back for my 501 Blad. I would be really happy







)


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

AndyMac

That's a pretty convincing endorsement. How much does this model cost roughly?

I have been banging on about getting a digital camera for what must seem like several years to other RLT members but every time I get the spare funds ready I get an RLT site update.

Does this camera have the macro facilities and whatever esle you need to photograph watches?

Simon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mike,

There is software available to enable recovery of deleted items solely from memeory cards called GetDataBack

checkout www.runtime.org

Trial version on Aug 2003 Digital Camera Shopper


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roger, I might look in to that, It's more anoying than being the end of the world! I hopefully will not make that mistake again. I have only used the camera a few times and can't get used to the "feel" of it compared to a S.L.R. Pitty they don't make reasonably priced(under Â£400) S.L.R digital cameras.

MIKE..


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mike

They, will, I'm sure, its just a matter of waiting a while........when I bought my first digital camera it was a stunning 640 X 480 pixels and cost over Â£400.........look what we can get for that now............

Roger


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Si,

The camera has macro facility that will focus on an ants kneecap.

Although the built in flash is ok for most things, when taking macro shots I connect my old flashgun in which has an adjustable head so I can bounce the flash of a wall or ceiling so as to get a less harsh image.

One way around this is to take the pic on full zoom which is 8x so then you can fill the frame with the watch but still be 2-3 foot away so that the inbuilt flash covers the subject ok.

The camera is Â£900 in Jessops but you can find it for about Â£730 on the web. The only thing you will need after that is a spare rechargable battery Â£30 and 256MB CF memory card but these are available now for under Â£40. That is it no more films to buy. And the Nikon is Everything that you could want in a digital camera.

Nikon Coolpix 5700 Review

Andy Mac


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Andy Mac - great camera but sadly just a tiny fraction over my budget









I don't want to spend more than Â£200 - Â£300. Obviously I can't expect the feature that yours has but more expense is not justified given the dust building up on my 35mm camera.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got a Fuji Finepix 2200, been nothing but trouble, takes crap pics and I will never buy another Fuji camera.

G.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Si,

Taking into account what Roger and Garry said, the price of a top quality camera is not so bad, as although not future proof it will provide all of the features that you require and the image quality that you need for a good few years to come.

As I mentioned above, I use this 5 megapixel camera on fine mode which is about 1.5 mb per pic. This gives me about 130 pics on a 256mb card. The quality is more than acceptable as and 8 x 10 pic. In the future when memory cards get bigger and cheaper I could use the top settings of TIF, or even RAW, which save the image at around 8mb and 15mb.

What I am saying is that in a high quality digital camera the image quality/camera cost/memory cost "film" is now totally acceptable.

Andy Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A couple worth a look?

I'm being tempted by Samsung Digimax V4 Â£267 on Amazon

The new Argos cat has a polaroid 3.2 Meg Pix for Â£99.99! Cat no 560/0436 if you want to look although the site gives very little info and does not mention whether it has macro. they have a 16 day money back period though so it might be worth a try if your after a cheaper one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just read the small print the 16 day money back excludes digital cameras!


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

PG Tips

The Samsung has a "Super Macro" facility that will focus down to 60mm. That is prety close.

It is very well priced for the features, but you will need straight away an extra memory cards as the 32mb will only hold about 20 pics at 4 mpix.

Andy Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Andy. I picked up a leaflet for a free 64mb card in John Lewis that Samsung will honour on proof of purchase form anywhere (JL want Â£399 for the same camera). I'm particually impressed by it's capability to use different power sources as well. I am getting nearer making a final choice the only thing holding me back is I don't know anyone who's ever seen the samsung let alone used it.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

PG Tips,

Samsung V4 Review

Check this out.

As I mentioned in another posting 256mb CF cards less that Â£40.

CF Card 256mb > Â£40

Andy Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Took the plunge and ordered the V4 (cameras2u.com).

Will let you know how I get on with it.


----------

